# الايمان



## veron (11 مايو 2011)

تسمحولي استفسر منكم عن  الايمان 
دلوقتي اللي فهمته واللي اعرفه اني الايمان بالمسيح يتوقف فقط علي قبول المسيح مخلصا  وباله واحد اب ابن روح قدس 
 هل يوجد غير ذلك للايمان بالمسيح واللي يقولي فيه يا ريت يقولي الدليل او المصدر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 مايو 2011)

الايمان أيضا أن تؤمن بأن المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 مايو 2011)

*

veron قال:



تسمحولي استفسر منكم عن الايمان 

أنقر للتوسيع...


*


veron قال:


> *دلوقتي اللي فهمته واللي اعرفه اني الايمان بالمسيح يتوقف فقط علي قبول المسيح مخلصا وباله واحد اب ابن روح قدس *
> *هل يوجد غير ذلك للايمان بالمسيح واللي يقولي فيه يا ريت يقولي الدليل او المصدر *​


 

*الايمان المسيحي عزيزي ..الخصه لك في قانون الايمان الذي نردده في كنائسنا في كل قداس و مع كل صلاة تقريبا :*

*بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد, الله الآب, ضابط الكل, خالق السماء و الأرض, ما يرى و ما لا يرى.*
*نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من نور, إله حق من إله حق, مولود غير مخلوق, مساو للآب فى الجوهر, الذى به كان كل شئ.*
*هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر, و من أجل خلاصنا, نزل من السماء و تجسد من الروح القدس و من مريم العذراء تأنس ..و صلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى. تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب, و صعد إلى السموات, و جلس عن يمين أبيه, و ايضاً يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء و الأموات, الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء.*
*نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس, الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب. نسجد له و نمجده مع الآب و الإبن, الناطق فى الأنبياء. *
*و بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية.*
*و نعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. *
*و ننتظر قيامة الأموات و حياة الدهر الآتى. آمين.*​​​​


----------



## veron (11 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> الايمان أيضا أن تؤمن بأن المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد​


  اهلا سامح 
ماهو مدام الشخص امن بالثالثو اكيد هيامن  بان الله هو الظاهر في الجسد زي ما قلت سؤالي  هنا هل هذا يكفي فقط ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> اهلا سامح
> ماهو مدام الشخص امن بالثالثو اكيد هيامن  بان الله هو الظاهر في الجسد زي ما قلت سؤالي  هنا هل هذا يكفي فقط ؟


*لا فبالإضافة الى ماقلته وقانون الإيمان لا أعتقد وجود المزيد المهم أن يكون الإيمان عقليا وقلبيا 
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> اهلا سامح
> ماهو مدام الشخص امن بالثالثو اكيد هيامن  بان الله هو الظاهر في الجسد زي ما قلت سؤالي  هنا هل هذا يكفي فقط ؟



*يتبقي عليك "التطبيق العملي " و التنفيذ الفعلي لهذا الايمان بان تمارس فعلا الاسرار الكنسيه المقدسه كالتناول و الاعتراف و المعموديه .
واحده واحده علي نفسك عزيزى ان كنت تريد ان تؤمن حقا ..فالطفل الرضيع لا يستطيع مضغ اللحم او هضمه​*​


----------



## veron (11 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *لا فبالإضافة الى ماقلته وقانون الإيمان لا أعتقد وجود المزيد المهم أن يكون الإيمان عقليا وقلبيا
> *​


ممكن اتعبك يا اخ سامح تقولي او تشحلي معني كنيسه واحده معموديه واحده وان كان الموضوع او تبعتلي الشرح في رساله خاصه لو فيها تعب لحضرتك ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> ممكن اتعبك يا اخ سامح تقولي او تشحلي معني كنيسه واحده معموديه واحده وان كان الموضوع او تبعتلي الشرح في رساله خاصه لو فيها تعب لحضرتك ​



*كما قال الرسول " رب واحد. وأيمان واحد. ومعمودية واحدة (أف 4: 5).

هي معمودية واحدة،لاتكررلذلك إذا حدث وارتد إنسان عن الإيمان المسيحي، ثم عاد إليه، لا تعاد معموديته.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 مايو 2011)

*ي أنها كنيسة واحدة في الإيمان، في العقيدة. واحدة في الفكر والتعليم وواحدة في الروحانية.

· وقد قيل في الرسالة إلي أفسس " جسد واحد، وروح واحد كما دعيتم في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد. رب واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة (اف 4: 4،5) الكنيسة واحدة في الإيمان والعقيدة، واحدة في الفهم والفكر اللاهوتي. لذلك كل من كان يخرج عن هذا الإيمان الواحد، كانت الكنيسة تفصله عن عضويتها وتبقي هي واحدة في إيمانها. وهكذا فعلت مع كل المبتدعين والهراطقة في زمن المجامع المقدسة..

· قال الرب في حديثة الطويل مع الآب " ليست اسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط بل من أجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم. ليكون الجميع واحداً. كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحداً فينا.. ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد" (يو 17: 20-22)

وعن وحدة الكنيسة، قال السيد المسيح " ولي خراف أخر ليست في هذه الحظيرة، ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي
"وتكون رعية واحدة لراع واحد" (يو 10: 16). وهذا الراعي الواحد هو السيد المسيح، الذي قال في نفس الإصحاح " أنا هو الراعي الصالح. والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف" (يو 10: 11، 14).

* الكنيسة واحدة، لأنها جسد واحد. ورأس هذا الجسد هو المسيح.

*


----------



## veron (11 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *كما قال الرسول " رب واحد. وأيمان واحد. ومعمودية واحدة (أف 4: 5).
> 
> هي معمودية واحدة،لاتكررلذلك إذا حدث وارتد إنسان عن الإيمان المسيحي، ثم عاد إليه، لا تعاد معموديته.*


يعني المعموديه شرك لقبول المسيح وبدون لا يتم القبول 
وما معني كنيسه واحده


----------



## esambraveheart (11 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> معني كنيسه واحده معموديه واحده​


 

*كنيسه واحده :*
*المؤمنون بالمسيح هم كنيسة المسيح *
*و المسيحي " هو من يؤمن بالمسيح "..ايا كانت طريقة ايمانه بالمسيح..*
*لان المهم انه يؤمن بلاهوت المسيح و بتعاليم المسيح .*
*معموديه واحده :*
*من اعتمد علي اسم المسيح فقد صار مسيحيا بغض النظرعن الكيفية التي تمت بها معموديته..و لان المعمودية هي ميلاد جديد للانسان من الروح القدس فيكفي ان يعتمد الانسان مرة واحدة في حياته كلها ليولد من الروح و يصير انسانا جديدا ..فالانسان لا يولد الا مرة واحده فقط.*​


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز، هل مررت بالموضوع هذا: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 مايو 2011)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## veron (11 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ العزيز، هل مررت بالموضوع هذا: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟


  لا وشكرا للتوجيه جاري قرائته


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 مايو 2011)

*بقصد أنه لا لم يمر بالموضوع​*


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2011)

*لا داعي لغلق الموضوع يا فيرون ..... الموضوع مش مستاهل غلق*

*يظل مفتوح لأنك مازلت في بداية طريقك ..... وكلما أحتجت أي شرح لأي جزئية من الإيمان أو طريقة الإيمان ..... فالموضوع مفتوح لك في أي وقت*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 مايو 2011)

فعلا لاداعى لغلق الموضوع
نحن معاك اخى العزيز افيرون ربنا يباركك


----------



## veron (11 مايو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا داعي لغلق الموضوع يا فيرون ..... الموضوع مش مستاهل غلق*
> 
> *يظل مفتوح لأنك مازلت في بداية طريقك ..... وكلما أحتجت أي شرح لأي جزئية من الإيمان أو طريقة الإيمان ..... فالموضوع مفتوح لك في أي وقت*​


 شكرا ليك توين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> اهلا سامح
> ماهو مدام الشخص امن بالثالثو اكيد هيامن  بان الله هو الظاهر في الجسد زي ما قلت سؤالي  هنا هل هذا يكفي فقط ؟



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

سيادتك بنفسك قدمت إجابة ممتازة عن سؤالك

فلا يوجد شيئ قابل للتسطيح إلى هذه الدرجة ، حتى أنه يقال أن الإيمان يمكن إختزاله فى كلمتين

++ بل إنه - مثلما قلت سيادتك بنفسك - مجموعة حقائق ، يقود بعضها إلى البعض الأخر

++ فلا يوجد شيئ فى الحياة الطبيعية يمكن إختزاله فى كلمتين ، فحتى لو سألت عن الإنسان ماهو ؟؟؟ فإنك ستجد أنك تنتقل من نقطة تعريفية إلى أخرى ، وكلما إزددت معرفة ستكتشف أنه توجد أشياء أخرى لم تعرفها بعد !!!!!

فالمعرفة بالأمور الحقيقية ، لها أعماق ، بخلاف الأمور الكاذبة ، التى ليس لها أساس ولا أعماق حقيقية ، مثلما يقولون : الكذب مالوش رجلين ، أى أنه لا يقف على أساس حقيقى

+++++++ لذلك ، فحقائق الإيمان بالإله الحقيقى ، لها بداية ولكن ليس لها نهاية ، فكلما أعطاك الله معرفة به أكثر ، ستكتشف أنك لم تكن تعرف مقدار روعته ومحبته وعظمته ، بالدرجة الجيدة من قبل ، وهكذا تنمو فى المعرفة 

++ الإيمان المسيحى : حياة ، وليس مجرد كلمتين نحفظهم ونكـُرُّهم


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> ++ الإيمان المسيحى : حياة ، وليس مجرد كلمتين نحفظهم ونكـُرُّهم


  هو ده اللي كنت عايز اقوله من خلال الموضوع  لكن بالفعل فوجئت باشياء لابد ان يؤمن بها وتم تلخيصها في فانون الايمان 
بالبلدي كده كل عقيده حاطه شروط عشان الواحد يؤمن بيها من غيرها  مش ينفع 
وشكرا   علي ردك المفيد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> هو ده اللي كنت عايز اقوله من خلال الموضوع  لكن بالفعل فوجئت باشياء لابد ان يؤمن بها وتم تلخيصها في فانون الايمان
> بالبلدي كده كل عقيده حاطه شروط عشان الواحد يؤمن بيها من غيرها  مش ينفع
> وشكرا   علي ردك المفيد


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

ليس بهذا التبسيط الزائد أخى الفاضل

فكل ما يزيد عن حده ينقلب إلى ضده

فأرجو أن تأخذ كلامى كله وليس مجرد عبارة منه

فالإيمان - الذى هو حياة - لس هلامياً ، بل له معالم واضحة

مع فارق أن أصحاب الإيمانات المختلقة تكون معالم أديانهم من صنعهم هم

أما الإيمان الحقيقى فى الدين الواحد الوحيد الصحيح ، تكون معالمه من صنع الإله الحقيقى

ويكون فهم وشرح الناس لهذا الدين الصحيح ، نابعاً من الإعلان الإلهى وليس من إختراعات الناس


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> ليس بهذا التبسيط الزائد أخى الفاضل
> 
> ...


متفق معك مائه بالمائة  ولكن ايضا اري اني كل شريعه تضع شروطا  ان قبلتها كلها جمله واحده كنت من اتباعها وان لم تقبلها كلها غانت خارج عنها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 مايو 2011)

معذرة

فليس عندنا مقولة : كل شريعة

بل عندنا أن الشريعة الصحيحة هى شريعة واحدة للإله الحقيقى ، وكل ما عداها هو مزيف : إما من صنع الشيطان ، أو من صنع بعض الناس ، سيان

وقد توجد نقاط مشتركة بين كل ما مزيف مع ما هو حقيقى ، فذلك أمر طبيعى

فإن الذين يغشون الذهب ، يجب أن يستخدموا مواداً خادعة لتجعل المشترى يظن أنها بضاعة حقيقية وليست مغشوشة

لذلك ، فإننا لن ندخل فى تفاصيل ما هو مشترك وما هو مختلف ، إلاَّ بعد تحديد ما هو حقيقى فعلاً وما هو مغشوش

ومعرفة الحقيقى من المغشوش ، ليست صعبة ، خصوصاً إذا نظرنا إلى مصدر هذا الدين

فالمصدر عندنا هو صانع المعجزات ، منذ القديم وإلى الآن 
+++ فمن هنا نبدأ : من مصدر هذا الدين
فإن كان مصدره شخص سيئ السمعة ، فاعل للموبقات ، فقد إنحسم الأمر بغض النظر عن تشابه بضاعته مع البضاعة الغير مغشوشة

من هنا نبدأ : من الأساس ، من الأصل : عل الأصل دوَّر


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> معذرة
> 
> فليس عندنا مقولة : كل شريعة
> 
> ...


استاذ مكرم انا بتكلم عموما مش بسقط علي حاجه معينه وانا لما قلت كل الشرائع انا بتكلم بوجهه النظر المجرده التي لا تنتمي لشريعه معينه 
وانا لا اتكلم عن ماهو مشترك وماهو مختلف بل ما لاحظته ان الشرائع جميعها  تشترط شروط معينه هذا ما قلته 
اخيرا اشكرك علي سعه صدرك


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> استاذ مكرم انا بتكلم عموما مش بسقط علي حاجه معينه وانا لما قلت كل الشرائع انا بتكلم بوجهه النظر المجرده التي لا تنتمي لشريعه معينه
> وانا لا اتكلم عن ماهو مشترك وماهو مختلف بل ما لاحظته ان الشرائع جميعها  تشترط شروط معينه هذا ما قلته
> اخيرا اشكرك علي سعه صدرك



*لايوجد شروط يافيرون ,لماذا تفهم الايمان على انه شروط موضوعة عليك بالقوة وعليك قبولها ؟
الايمان المسيحى هو المسيح نفسه ,الحياة مع المسيح نفسه 
رحلة تبدأ ولا تنتهى 
الايمان هو الحياة 
انت لكى تتنفس تحتاج للاكسجين ,هذا شئ طبيعى واحتياج طبيعى للجسم 
هل قلت فى يوم لماذا يشترط  عليا جسدى وجود الاكسجين فى الجو لكى يتنفس ؟
هكذا هو الايمان ,انت تحتاج الايمان لانك تحتاج الحياة 
هذا بمنتهى البساطة هو الايمان المسيحى بسيط لكن عميق 


*


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لايوجد شروط يافيرون ,لماذا تفهم الايمان على انه شروط موضوعة عليك بالقوة وعليك قبولها ؟
> الايمان المسيحى هو المسيح نفسه ,الحياة مع المسيح نفسه
> رحلة تبدأ ولا تنتهى
> الايمان هو الحياة
> ...


هذا الواقع اخت نانسي ان ايمان الشخص بالمسيح وحده مخلصا وفاديا ليس بكافي وانما الشرط هنا المعموديه  
هناك شرط او مكمل ايماني ام لا


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> هذا الواقع اخت نانسي ان ايمان الشخص بالمسيح وحده مخلصا وفاديا ليس بكافي وانما الشرط هنا المعموديه





veron قال:


> هناك شرط او مكمل ايماني ام لا


 
*المعمودية متتفهمش على انها شرط يافيرون *
*المعمودية تتمم الايمان اللى حصل فى الاول *
*يعنى لازم يكون فيه ايمان اولا علشان تتم المعمودية *

*ايمانك بالمسيح هو حجر الزاوية اللى تبنى عليه حياتك وهو اساس الخلاص *
*وعايزة اقولك على حاجة ان حتى المسيحى المولود مسيحى ومتعمد وهو صغير *
*لو مفيش ايمان حقيقى فى قلبه (اقصد ايمان حى فعال عامل ) فهذا لن يخلص *

*الايمان هو الاساس يافيرون والمعمودية هى اعلان الايمان *

*فيرون ,انت عارف ايه الايمان المسيحى ؟اجابة السؤال ده ببساطة شديدة هى فى الاية ديه *

*"لانكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان ذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله "*

*عرفت الايمان والخلاص بأيه يافيرون ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *المعمودية متتفهمش على انها شرط يافيرون *
> *المعمودية تتمم الايمان اللى حصل فى الاول *
> *يعنى لازم يكون فيه ايمان اولا علشان تتم المعمودية *
> 
> ...


للاسف انا مش عارف اوصل اللي انا عايز اقوله انتو اكيد صح وانا فعلا مش عارف اوصل كلامي ليكم يمكن بتخوني الالفاظ او التعبرات 
دلوقتي انا هفترض فرض 
واحد امن بالمسيح وهو مخلصه ثم مات بعد ذلك مباشره بعد قبوله للمسيح 
ما حكم ايمان هذا الرجل 
وشخص اخر امن بالمسيح مخلصا وفاديا ولكنه لم يتعمد لعذر او لخوف ما حكمه 
الثالث امن بالمسيح واكتفي بذلك فقط ولم يكن لديه اي مانع 
ممكن شرح للثلاث حالات 
واسف للاطاله


----------



## bob (12 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> للاسف انا مش عارف اوصل اللي انا عايز اقوله انتو اكيد صح وانا فعلا مش عارف اوصل  كلامي ليكم يمكن بتخوني الالفاظ او التعبرات
> دلوقتي انا هفترض فرض
> واحد امن بالمسيح وهو مخلصه ثم  مات  بعد ذلك مباشره بعد قبوله للمسيح
> ما حكم ايمان هذا الرجل
> ...


*انا ممكن اقول راي ؟؟؟
طبعا شكرا ههههههههههه
الحكم يا فيرون بتاع ربنا منقدرش نحكم علي حد ممكن يروح فين 
حقولك حاجة توصلك للفكرة واحد امن بالمسيح و للظروف مقدرش يتعمد بس بيعمل كل ما طلبه مننا ربنا و واحد امن بالمسيح و متعمد و مش بينفذ اي وصية 
ايه رايك في الاتنين؟؟؟؟؟
بس مش معني كده ان المعمودية مش مهمة لا دي مهمة و ضرورية كمان*


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا ممكن اقول راي ؟؟؟
> طبعا شكرا ههههههههههه
> الحكم يا فيرون بتاع ربنا منقدرش نحكم علي حد ممكن يروح فين
> حقولك حاجة توصلك للفكرة واحد امن بالمسيح و للظروف مقدرش يتعمد بس بيعمل كل ما طلبه مننا ربنا و واحد امن بالمسيح و متعمد و مش بينفذ اي وصية
> ...


بوب انا حطيت ثلاث حالات اتمني الاجابه عليهم  في ضوء معرفتنا  يمكن بالاجابه عنهم اقدر افهم 
اكيد ربنما مش يتقع نقله ودي ده هنا وده هناك ربنا له مطلق القدره ولا يجب عليه شيء


----------



## bob (12 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> بوب انا حطيت ثلاث حالات اتمني الاجابه عليهم  في ضوء معرفتنا  يمكن بالاجابه عنهم اقدر افهم
> اكيد ربنما مش يتقع نقله ودي ده هنا وده هناك ربنا له مطلق القدره ولا يجب عليه شيء


*يا حبيبي للاسف سؤالك ده ملهوش اجابة عندنا خالص لان دي فوق قدرتنا و معرفتنا احنا منعرفش ايه اللي في القلوب يمكن انا اكون مؤمن و متعمد و جوايا مش حلو ازاي ربنا حيسويني بواحد مش متعمد لكن جواه نظيف عني؟
و احب افكرك بموقف لو تعرفه في صموئيل الاول شعب بني اسرائيل اراد ملك و اختاروا شاول و اخطا الي الرب و اترفض
ربنا بعت صموئيل النبي لبيت يسي لختيار ملك من هناك فراي صموئيل البكر ليسي فقال ها هو امام الرب مسيحيه ربنا قال لا مش ده انت بتنظر الي المظهر لكن انا بنظر الي القلب ارجو تكون الاجابة اوضح*


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا حبيبي للاسف سؤالك ده ملهوش اجابة عندنا خالص لان دي فوق قدرتنا و معرفتنا احنا منعرفش ايه اللي في القلوب يمكن انا اكون مؤمن و متعمد و جوايا مش حلو ازاي ربنا حيسويني بواحد مش متعمد لكن جواه نظيف عني؟
> *


 بجد الاجابه دي  تدخل دماغ اي حد عاقل تسلم بوب


----------



## bob (12 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> بجد الاجابه دي  تدخل دماغ اي حد عاقل تسلم بوب


*شكرا فيرون بس احب اكد في الاخر ان المعمودية ضرورية برضه*


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *شكرا فيرون بس احب اكد في الاخر ان المعمودية ضرورية برضه*


تمام بس لو مش تمت يبقي الامر لربنا هو حر في حكمه وقتها


----------



## Critic (12 مايو 2011)

> للاسف انا مش عارف اوصل اللي انا عايز اقوله انتو اكيد صح وانا فعلا مش عارف اوصل كلامي ليكم يمكن بتخوني الالفاظ او التعبرات
> دلوقتي انا هفترض فرض
> واحد امن بالمسيح وهو مخلصه ثم مات بعد ذلك مباشره بعد قبوله للمسيح
> ما حكم ايمان هذا الرجل
> ...


*اخ فيرون كل انسان و ليه ظروفه الخاصة و لا يمكن ان تتشابه ظروف شخصين حتى داخل اى حالة من الاحالات التلاتة*
*و لا يمكن الحكم بشكل سطحى فنحن لا نعلم ظروف هذا الشخص و ما الذى دفعه او وضعه فى تلك الحالة*

*كما ان المعمودية لها اشكال كثيرة*
*فاللص اليمين هو واحد من حالاتك التى ذكرتها فهو امن بالمسيح ثم مات مباشرة و يبدو ظاهريا انه لم يعتمد*
*لكنه بالفعل اعتمد*
*فمفهموم المعمودية هو ان تموت مع المسيح و تندفن فى جرن المعمودية (اشارة لموتك) لتحيا معه بقيامته*
*و اللص اليمين مات فعليا مع المسيح فقد حقق المعمودية باعلى صورها*
*و هناك قديسين امنوا و ماتوا مباشرة دون عماد بالماء لكنهم استشهدوا على اسم المسيح و هذه معمودية الدم*
*و هكذا*

*لكن*
*من منا له كل العلم بكل حالة و ملابستها ليحكم على احد بالخلاص او الهلاك ؟*
*هذا الحكم للديان العادل فقط لا غير*


----------



## veron (12 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اخ فيرون كل انسان و ليه ظروفه الخاصة و لا يمكن ان تتشابه ظروف شخصين حتى داخل اى حالة من الاحالات التلاتة*
> *و لا يمكن الحكم بشكل سطحى فنحن لا نعلم ظروف هذا الشخص و ما الذى دفعه او وضعه فى تلك الحالة*
> 
> *كما ان المعمودية لها اشكال كثيرة*
> ...


شكرا لردك وده برضو تقريبا نفس اللي فهمته من رد بوب


----------



## bob (12 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> تمام بس لو مش تمت يبقي الامر لربنا هو حر في حكمه وقتها


*انا معاك بس بشرط !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ان الشخص اللي ميتعمدش يكون يا اما مش عارف انه لازم يتعمد يا اما في حاجه تمنعه و سبب قهري
طيب انا بقولك كده ليه؟؟؟؟
علشان ربنا قال ايه من يقدر ان يعمل حسنا ولا يعمل فتلك خطيه
زي ما قال للي علي شماله
اذهبوا عنّي يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المُعدّة لإبليس وملائكتـه، لأني جعتُ فلم تـُطعموني وعـطشـتُ فلم تـسقوني وكنتُ غريبا فلم تؤووني وعريانا فلم تكسوني ومريضا ومحبوسا فلم تزوروني. حينئذ يُجيبونه هم ايضا قائلين: يا رب متى رأيناك جائعا او عطشانَ او غريبا او عريانا او مريضا او محبوسا ولم نخدمك؟ حينئذ يجيبهم قائلا: الحق أقول لكم بما انكم لم تفعـلوا ذلك بأحد هؤلاء الصغار فبي لم تفعلوه. فيذهـب هؤلاء إلى العذاب الأبديّ، والصدّيقون الى الحياة الابـديّة.
بمعني اللي بيبقي عارف الصح و مش بيعمله بتكون عليه الخطية*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 مايو 2011)

*لي راي شخصي في الموضوع دا

 الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن المعمودية لازمة للخلاص قول السيد المسيح: (من آمن واعتمد خلص) (مر 16: 16) ولم يقل من آمن فقط، وإنما جعل المعمودية من شروط الخلاص. وذلك لأنها موت مع المسيح وقيامة معه (رو 6: 2 4).

 في يوم الخمسين، لما آمن اليهود إذ نخسوا في قلوبهم، وقالوا للرسل: (ماذا نفعل أيها الرجال الإخوة) (أع 2: 37) لم يقل لهم القديس بطرس الرسول: ما دمتم قد آمنتم، افرحوا إذن وتهللوا لقد خلصتم بالإيمان وغفرت لكم خطاياكم ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!

كلا، بل قال لهم: (توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفرة الخطايا، فتقبلوا الروح القدس ) (أع 2: 38)

إذن كانت خطاياهم باقية، على الرغم من إيمانهم. وكانوا محتاجين أن يعتمدوا لمغفرة الخطايا.. وهنا نسأل: لماذا كانت الحاجة أن يقوم الرسل في ذلك اليوم بتعميد ثلاثة آلاف نفس (أع 2: 41) وهى ليست عملية هينة. أمام كان يكفى إيمانهم؟‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!

ولكن كا قال اخواتي في انواع من المعمودية  وكما في ظروف خاصه لكل واحد غير التاني

دا كتاب هيفيدك في فهم المعمودية لو حبيت

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...ekry/Holy-Sacraments__00-index-2-Baptism.html
*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> للاسف انا مش عارف اوصل اللي انا عايز اقوله انتو اكيد صح وانا فعلا مش عارف اوصل كلامي ليكم يمكن بتخوني الالفاظ او التعبرات
> دلوقتي انا هفترض فرض
> واحد امن بالمسيح وهو مخلصه ثم مات بعد ذلك مباشره بعد قبوله للمسيح
> ما حكم ايمان هذا الرجل
> ...



*في كل الحالات يرد  المسيح نفسه علي تساؤلاتك و يقول :
"من امن بي ..و لو مات ..فسيحيا و انا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير "
قل لي عزيزى ..هل ترى في هذه الكلمات شرطا اخر للخلاص و الحياة الابدية غير " الايمان بالمسيح "؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2011)

*أحبائي أرجو توخي الدقة في هذا الأمر الهام جداً :*
*المصير لا نقرره نحن ، فذلك عمل الرب ، أخبرنا بالعموميات لكنه لم يدخل في التفاصيل والاستثناءات ، وحتماً هو يقدر ظروف الجميع ولن يظلم أحداً لذلك فليس لنا أن نقرر المصير أبداً .*
*لأن عمل الكنيسة هو الخلاص لا الدينونة .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 مايو 2011)

عند إختلاف كلام الناس ، نرجع لما قاله الله

فهل طلب منا المعمودية ، وهل نفذها تلاميذ مع الذين آمنوا ببشارتهم :--

[ من آمن وإعتمد خلص ] مر16 : 16 ،
[ ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح ، لا يقدر أن يدخل الملكوت ] يو 5:3 . 

v ولذلك  أمر التلاميذ، به : - [ تلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم ... ] مت 19:28 . 

وهو الأمر الذى نفذه الرسل بكل إهتمام : - [ ليعتمد كل واحد ] أع 38:2 ، 
وللرجال والنساء على السواء : - [ إعتمدوا رجالا ونساء ] أع 18 : 8 ،
 ومع أطفالهم : - [ إعتمدت هى وأهل بيتها ] أع 15:16 ،  [ إعتمد .. والذين له أجمعون] أع 33:16 ... فإن الرب أمر- التلاميذ- بعدم منع الأطفال عنه : - [ دعوا الأولاد  يأتون إلىّ ، ولا تمنعوهم  ،  لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله ] لو 18 :16 ، لأن الدعوة الإلهية  للجميع :- [ الجميع سيعرفوننى من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم] عب 11:8 .

vv v والمعمودية ضرورية ، حتى لو كان الروح القدس قد حلّ على المؤمنين : - [ أترى يستطيع أحد  أن يمنع الماء حتى لا يعتمد هؤلاء الذين قبلوا الروح القدس ] أع 47:10 .
(( v وأمّا بخصوص الرسل ، فقد سبق الرب وعمـَّدهم بنفسه : - [ جاء يسوع وتلاميذه الى أرض اليهودية ، ومكث معهم هناك يعمد  (حرفياّ : وكان هناك معهم معمدا ).] يو 22:3 ، وبناء على معمودية الرب لهم ، ابتدأوا  هم - وفي وجوده معهم - يعمّدون غيرهم ( يو 2:4 )، إذ كان يستحيل عليهم أن يعمّدوا غيرهم - في وجود الرب - لولا أنه عمدهم سابقاّ ، لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه . كما يستحيل أن يكونوا يعمدون بمعمودية يوحنا ، لأن في ذلك إرتداد عن معلمهم وربهم يسوع المسيح ، وفى وجوده  !!! .))

 v وهكذا ، فإن إهتمام الرب ورسله القديسين ، بالمعمودية  ، هو الدليل على  إنها ضرورية :
 vv إنها ضرورية ، لأنها ميلاد جديد روحانى يستحيل بدونه دخول الملكوت ( يو 5:3 ) . 
vvإنها ضرورية ،لأنها موت ودفن وقيامة وتبرير من الخطايا وحياة في المسيح ( رو 3:6 – 8 ) . 
vv إنها ضرورية ، لأنها غسل  وتطهير من الخطايا ( أع 16:22) ، (ابط 20:4، 21 ) . vv إنها ضرورية ،لأن بها الحصول على غفران الخطايا وقبول عطية الروح القدس ( أع  38:2 ) . 
vvإنها ضرورية ،حتى لو كان الشخص قد آمن بواسطة ظهور الرب  له شخصيا ، مثل بولس الرسول، فإنه - حتى بعدما سقطت القشور من عينيه وأبصر - يظل محتاجا للمعمودية ( أع 3:9 - 8 1 ). 
vvv ولذلك لم يتهاون الرسل فيها ، إلى درجة إعادة المعمودية  الخاطئة ،  إذ أعاد بولس الرسول معمودية الأفسسيين الغير صحيحة (  أع 19 :1- 7 ). 


+++ وبالطبع توجد معمودية الدم بالإستشهاد والموت الفعلى مع المسيح وبالتالى القيامة معه

ولكننا لا نتكلم عن الحالات الخاصة ، بل عن القاعدة العامة كما قالها الرب وعاشها الرسل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 مايو 2011)

للأسف حدثت فيرسة عند تنزيل مداخلتى

ومنها هذا الشكل الغريب الذى نزل فيها 

وقد حاولت إزالته ولم يمكن وسأحاول ثانية


----------



## veron (14 مايو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ولكننا لا نتكلم عن الحالات الخاصة ، بل عن القاعدة العامة كما قالها الرب وعاشها الرسل


  اشكرك استاذ مكرم علي ردك ده بس برضو اطرح عليك تساؤل والحالات الخاصه نعمل فيها ايه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 مايو 2011)

أخى الحبيب
نحن لا نعمل

بل الرب هو الذى يعمل

وهو وضع لنا طريق لنسير فيه ، ويجب أن نطيعه ونسير فيه

أما الحالات الخاصة ، فإنه هو الذى يتعامل معها شخصياً ، يتعامل مع كل حالة بمفردها

فلا نشغل بالنا ، لاننا لن نستطيع حصر تعاملات الله مع كل البشر 

بل نسير فى الطريق الذى قرره هو لنا

++ وذلك الأمر يتشابه مع قول الرب للتلاميذ ، عندما سألوه عن الذين يخرجون شياطين بإسمه مع أنهم لا يتبعونه معهم ، فسألوا إن كان الواجب عليهم منعهم

فقال الرب لهم : لا تمنعوهم 
وفى نفس الوقت لم يقل لهم : إتبعوهم 
كما أنه لم يساوى بين هؤلاء وأولائك

وفى ظهورات الرب بعد القيامة ، لم نسمع شيئاً عن هؤلاء الآخرين ، وكأنهم بلا أهمية

وفى حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين ، لم يذكر الإنجيل إلاَّ الذين كانوا معه ويتبعونه ، ولم يذكر الآخرين

وفى إرسالية الرب ، لم نسمع عن هؤلاء الآخرين

++++

إذن : لا تمنعوهم ، ولكن الطريق المطلوب السير فيه ، هو هذا الطريق بالتحديد

وأما الآخرين وكيف سيتعامل الرب معهم ، فلا شأن لنا به ، بل هو فى سلطان الرب وحده


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

المعمودية المسيحية ، هى شهادة خارجية عما حدث داخليا فى حياة المؤمن. أن المعمودية المسيحية هى توضيح معرفة المؤمن بموت المسيح ، دفنه وقيامته. أن الكتاب المقدس يعلن " أم تجهلون أننا كل من أعتمد ليسوع المسيح أعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا فى جدة الحياة " (روميه 3:6-4). وفى المعمودية يمثل التغطيس تحت الماء، الدفن مع المسيح. والخروج من الماء يمثل قيامة المسيح.


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

تظهر أهمية المعمودية من قول السيد المسيح لنيقوديموس (الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق، لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله) (يو 3: 3). وقد شرح معنى هذه الولادة، فأجاب على سؤال نيقوديموس بقوله (الحق الحق أقول لك: إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله) (يو 3: 5) 
وهذه آية صريحة تعنى أنه بدون المعمودية لا يقدر الإنسان أن يدخل الملكوت، ولا يقدر أن يعاينه. وبهذا يكون الخلاص عن طريق المعمودية التي يمهد لها الإيمان.


----------



## veron (14 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> تظهر أهمية المعمودية من قول السيد المسيح لنيقوديموس (الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق، لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله) (يو 3: 3). وقد شرح معنى هذه الولادة، فأجاب على سؤال نيقوديموس بقوله (الحق الحق أقول لك: إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله) (يو 3: 5)
> وهذه آية صريحة تعنى أنه بدون المعمودية لا يقدر الإنسان أن يدخل الملكوت، ولا يقدر أن يعاينه. وبهذا يكون الخلاص عن طريق المعمودية التي يمهد لها الإيمان.


  اليامان يمهد للمعموديه ولا دخول للملكوت بدون معموديه يعني المعموديه شرط لنمام الايمان وبدونها المعموديه لا عبرة بالايمان 
اتمني  ان اكون ما فهمته هو ما تقصدينه


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> اليامان يمهد للمعموديه ولا دخول للملكوت بدون معموديه يعني المعموديه شرط لنمام الايمان وبدونها المعموديه لا عبرة بالايمان
> اتمني  ان اكون ما فهمته هو ما تقصدينه



*الاخ فيرون
" لا يوجد فصل"  بين الايمان بالمسيح و المعموديه ..لان الثانيه ليست الا  "دليل" علي صدق الاول .
مفهوم المعموديه لا ينحصر في مجرد فعل التغطيس او الرش بالماء و لا يقف عند هذا الحد .
معني المعمودية الحقيقية هو " حلول الروح القدس و سكناه الي الابد " في الشخص الذي يعتمد علي اسم المسيح.
و لان حلول الروح القدس  في النفس هو " تطهير لها " من كل اثم شابها في الماضي فهو يكون بمثابة الميلاد الجديد ...و لان طهارة النفس" المؤمنه" شرط اساسي لدخول ملكوت السموات ..فقبول الشخص الذي يعتمد  لهذا التطهير بواسطة المعموديه و لان يولد من جديد من الروح يكون بمثابة الدليل امام السماءعلي رغبة هذا الشخص الحقيقية في نسيان خطايا الماضي  تماما و التوبة الصادقة عنها  مقدما بذلك  الدليل الحي علي رغبته في ان يكون انسانا جديدا تماما مولودا من الروح مبرهنا بذلك علي " صدق ايمانه بالمسيح " ..و هذا يكون هو  الايمان الحقيقي " المدعم بالدليل علي صدق هذا الايمان "  و الذي يؤهل لدخول ملكوت السموات .

فان تقول بلسانك "فقط"  للسماء انك مؤمن بالمسيح ليس كافيا لاثبات صدق ايمانك و صدق ما تقول و ليس كافيا لدخولك ملكوت السموات ..لكن بقبولك للتطهير بالمعمودية بالروح القدس و لان تصير انسانا جديدا تائبا مولودا من الروح تبرهن علي صدق ايمانك و تقدم الدليل الملموس للسماء علي صدق كلمات لسانك الايمانيه ..و من هنا  تتاهل فعلا "بايمانك الصادق ..الثابت صدقه بدليل المعموديه" لدخول ملكوت السموات ​*


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> اليامان يمهد للمعموديه ولا دخول للملكوت بدون معموديه يعني المعموديه شرط لنمام الايمان وبدونها المعموديه لا عبرة بالايمان
> اتمني ان اكون ما فهمته هو ما تقصدينه


 

اكيد الايمان يمهد للمعموديه 
والمعموديه شرط اساسي لدخول ملكوت السموات
وهناك انواع من المعموديه

المعمودية العادية:
المعمودية العادية الطقسية. معمودية بالماء والروح. 

معمودية الضرورة:
فى خطر الموت هناك معمودية ضرورية، طفل مرض بعد الولادة وحالته سيئة ننصح الأم أو الطبيب إذا كان مسيحى أو أى شخص مسيحى حوله يجرح أصبعه ويرشمه بالدم ويرشه بالماء، ويقول له "أعمدك باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس". بدون كاهن ممكنة هذه نسميها معمودية الضرورة في حالة خطر الموت
وهذه لها قصة في تاريخ الكنيسة. سيدة أتت بأولادها لكى يعمدهم البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء، هاج البحر وقام ريح شديدة خافت أن يموت الأولاد فعمدتهم في البحر، ووصلت بعد ذلك الأسكندرية بسلام ولم يحدث غرق لهم فذهبت للبابا لكى يعمد أولادها كل ما ينزلهم فى جرن المعمودية يجمد الماء.يرفعهم الماء يرجع عادى. فاستفسر منها فقال لها الله قبل هذه المعمودية. فدخل هذا النوع من المعمودية بما يسمى معمودية الضرورة في حالة خطر الموت.

معمودية الدم:
هى معمودية الشهداء. لكن ليس هناك معمودية النية. النية لا تصلح في المعمودية. 
*الشهداء اللي هما استشهدوا علي اسم المسيح وماكنش في فرصه للتعميد بالماء*
*فدمهم اللي سفك علي اسم المسيح *
*بيكون لهم معمودية الدم *


----------



## veron (14 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> اكيد الايمان يمهد للمعموديه
> والمعموديه شرط اساسي لدخول ملكوت السموات
> وهناك انواع من المعموديه
> 
> ...


اجابة وافيه شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> اجابة وافيه شكرا لحضرتك



ربنا معاك ويرشدك


----------

